# Ryan's amstaffs



## eliezer (Nov 13, 2008)

im looking for some good information on Ryan's bloodline of amstaffs.
from what i have found they were not liked in the UKC because they had alot of drive and gameness. any info and pics would be nice, thanks


----------



## reddoggy (Jan 31, 2008)

A "game AmStaff is not an AmStaff at all. I think you heard nothing more than a rumor, then again, I know nothing about this line or kennel


----------



## Elvisfink (Oct 13, 2008)

I'm sure you're asking this question in regards to Razor Edge dogs. The game breed Ryan AST's are mentioned in an article on Rio's Pit Bull Kingdom. You might want to ask mrchatnjack on this forum.

Here's what Mrchatnjack said:



mrchatnjack said:


> I am actually the true author of that article which was first posted online at game-dog.com a few years ago when soon after being posted it was maliciously stolen and reproduced without my permission by Rios Pit Bull Kingdom even though my post contained a written legal disclaimer expressly advising otherwise. Years of research, countless miles of travel time, thousands of hours of meticulously listening to old-timers stories, the monetary expenses of acquiring historical documentation; hand written letters, photos, ect that are part of a book Ive been working on for more than 20 years and that article, be it a very small piece was stolen from me without my consent and in neither was I credited with. I learned something though, never post private research again even when it is copyrighted. I grew up in the lowcountry of South Carolina. Charleston to be exact. My paternal grandmothers identical twin sister was married to R. Bobby Weaver. Her husband my paternal grandfather (who raised me) was a contractor and remodeled the store Bob Hemphill owned and operated in what most people today think was Summerville, S.C. however it was actually Knightsville, S.C. To this day Knightsville is still not a town but lays just outside of the Town of Summerville, S.C. City limits. Bobs store was located on the corner of Old Orangeburg Rd. and Embassy Dr. The store is still there however a lot of changes have been made including the building of a HESS gas station a few years back across from it and what was once a 4 way stop sign is now a traffic light. Bob Hemphill also managed the Summerville Ice Co. which contrary to belief wasnt located in Summerville at all but in North Charleston, S.C. (about 15 miles east) on Sprule Ave., my maternal grandmother still owns and leases out the commercial property it once sat on. My father was friends with and worked with David Tant at the Charleston Naval Shipyard (shop 38) and I remember Yellow as a pup and also spending time with my paternal grandfather and old man Chavis. Most people think that pure OFRN dogs are non existence. Not true. The lowcountry always was and still is home to the purest OFRN dogs that ever walk this earth. Like it or not, a fact is a fact. My cousins still breed true and keep a closed yard, no computers or conformation shows. My maternal grandfather probably had the biggest impact in my life though when it comes to this breed. Just before he passed he gave me box full of old letters and photos. Letters between himself, Earl Tudor, J. R. Loposay and many others. The letters and photos are priceless to me and above all a legacy I want left for my children therefore, since what Rios Pit Bull did and due to my wifes ill health I have come to the decision not offer my book for public sale once if ever it is completed. To those I have already promised a copy to, I am a man of my word and will stand behind it when and if it goes to print however, recently I have been compiling and writing here and there about Blade. That may be another story best left for another day long after Im gone.
> 
> With Kindest Regards
> *CHATNJACK*


----------



## cane76 (Aug 16, 2006)

reddoggy said:


> A "game AmStaff is not an AmStaff at all. I think you heard nothing more than a rumor, then again, I know nothing about this line or kennel


Whos to say a amstaff cant be game?
Sure they would probably be game less times or % than a dog bred for it[gameness] but to say there's no chance is wrong,what about that "blu trouble" dog?people will swear up and down it was game,it was 75% staff and a 3x so i believe to think there's no way a staff will be game or a staff will work is absurd,they just aren't tested for it but if they were you'd find it,especially in the dogs from other countries registered as staffs that are basically apbt's.


----------



## eliezer (Nov 13, 2008)

no not at all asking in regards to razors edge dogs as i dont own any, but i do have a female that has this bloodline in her 3rd generation and she has amzing drive and wont quit which is a strong instinct of the Ryan bloodline. like i said im just looking for any hidden information out there since its limited. as far as amstaff's not being game though i would have to agree with cane76 i myself have seen some amstaff's that could pass for true gamebred pits


----------



## eliezer (Nov 13, 2008)

almost forgot to add from one source that told me he's seen some of the Ryan dogs that they didnt even look like amstaff's but gamebred pits, so if there is any pics out there i would like to see some, thanks


----------



## eliezer (Nov 13, 2008)

ok, only posting this just in case anyone ever does a search on this bloodline again.
i did my own research and enjoyed al the info i got out of it.

the Ryan amstaff bloodline originated from the Tacoma bloodline in which they were highly DA and some proved to be Game. this bloodline originated in the AKC and was not liked very much because of the their aggressiveness and DA in the show ring so they were almost banned from competition and most were asked never to come back. the Ryan bloodline started with Ryan's Tacoma Katey 
http://www.apbt.online-pedigrees.com/public/printPedigree.php?dog_id=9849
this bloodline is a AKC bloodline and probably the only one to specifically breed for gameness and lots of drive. all of the tacoma dogs go back to GRCH Corvino's Braddock which was a 14Xw 
http://www.apbt.online-pedigrees.com/public/printPedigree.php?dog_id=881
here is a site that has some history on the tacoma bloodline which has more info and some nice old pics lilbull amstaff Tacoma / corvino page
i have spoken to a few people that have these Ryan amstaff line within the first 4 generations and they all said the same thing ,simply a amstaff with lots of drive that can compare to a ADBA gamedog in attitude.
the tacoma line and those that work with the Ryan dogs are still keeping this line pure and breeding for Drive and Gameness to keep true to the founders of the line.


----------



## Elvisfink (Oct 13, 2008)

That link on the Tacoma line is the same one I post here. It's out of Dr. Richard Pasco Little Red book. 
Here's a link to a post I did on the Tacoma line. You might find it interesting.


----------



## smith family kennels (Jan 10, 2009)

Some of the older amstaff's were very game. Noble's blaze of glory was banned from the ukc for attacking another dog in the show ring


----------



## eliezer (Nov 13, 2008)

thanks for the link to the old thread! 
i agree the old amstaffs were very game, and im pretty sure there is a small underground movement of game amstaffs today.


----------



## cane76 (Aug 16, 2006)

That movement would be found in Europe and other countries but i also believe this too be true,which of course would make them apbts,not staff in my opinion.


----------



## wheezie (Aug 4, 2006)

i think i tis possible and probable that there are other breeds out there besides APBT's that are game... im just going by what i have heard


----------



## cane76 (Aug 16, 2006)

It is a fact that there are other game breeds although they are all of the same "type".
Just reference stormer and psycho,bully kuttas,performance bred ab's and certain terrier breeds among others.


----------



## wheezie (Aug 4, 2006)

ive not heard of any game kutas, ive seen some fotage and they do look ruff but nothing i would claissfiy as game.. but hey im not even close to an expert on it and thats not really my scene, i just think a lot APBT owners and enthusiast live in a fish bowels and dont dont think any other breeds of dogs have anything to offer and think in a... "if its not a pit its a cur" mentality...


----------



## buzhunter (Sep 3, 2007)

I don't know if I'd consider any other fighting breeds to be game bred at all. Only the bull and terrier types. Most are bred for a different kind of battle than the APBT was.


----------



## cane76 (Aug 16, 2006)

wheezie said:


> i just think a lot APBT owners and enthusiast live in a fish bowels and dont dont think any other breeds of dogs have anything to offer and think in a... "if its not a pit its a cur" mentality...


That's ceartinly a fact.


----------



## wheezie (Aug 4, 2006)

its pretty sad imo... apbt's are probably the most veratile breed in the world.... but i find it comical theat people think there is no other dog that can even come close to the drive and working ability of a APBT.


----------



## BrandonHalee&Destiney (Feb 20, 2009)

I am sorry but personally the Pitbull breed needs to stay APBT. All these mixes including Amstaffs, Enstaffs, Beadreux, Ambull and any other not mentioned general breeds used to "Improve" the breed needs to stop. Thank you


And in agreement with the above two posts APBTs are not the only breed of dog in this world that are not just as good as any other.


----------



## MADBood (May 31, 2008)

BrandonHalee&Destiney said:


> I am sorry but personally the Pitbull breed needs to stay APBT. All these mixes including Amstaffs, Enstaffs, Beadreux, Ambull and any other not mentioned general breeds used to "Improve" the breed needs to stop. Thank you


most "pitbulls" have a pedigree with ASTs in there. Not much need for a true "gamedog" these days if you are referring to the true APBT. Everyone has their own tastes. I think function and workabilty should be present whether it's an AST or AmBully. What did you mean by "Beadreux" ? I have heard of "bordeaux as in dogue de bordeaux" and the famous Boudreaux line of course. Not trying to be a smart ass but wasn't clear on what you were talking about.


----------



## BrandonHalee&Destiney (Feb 20, 2009)

Well not to be a smartass but I most Deff. prefer the TRUE APBT and the old school bloods.
And i was talking about the Dogue De Bourdeaux, My wife typed it she doesnt know how to spell very good. Its not her Fault.


----------



## MADBood (May 31, 2008)

...nothing wrong with that. i prefer the true bulldog myself, though I own a few bullies as well. my bullies ain't exactly your run of the mill fat asses either...LOL


----------



## dan'sgrizz (Oct 22, 2008)

I believe no other dog can compare with the apbt ....bottom line. Not even close. Take the best of there breed and the best of ours and you will see a HUGE difference. and it has nothing to do with physical attributes....the drive to overcome obstacles. I had a buddy who could beat anyone 1-1 in bball there was alot of Div 1 college athletes that lost to him. It was his drive to win. Same with a pit bull. they may not be the BEST trackers but pound for pound they are more well rounded than any other breed on this planet. you cant tell me nothing when i know im right lol.


----------



## wheezie (Aug 4, 2006)

i dissagee dan, I've seen mals that have just as much prey drive (if not a lot more) and working ability than tons of APBT, TRUE your not going to get them on a wp track dominating but in any other venue they will beat an APBT.... if you can prove me wrong then go for it. how many sch, frech ring, mondio, street ring, IPO, police, SAR, etc etc APBT's are out there? Not nearly as many as mals, and thats because they are BETTER suited for that work, our breed of choice excels at one thing.. well 2 if you count WP.


----------



## dan'sgrizz (Oct 22, 2008)

Are there not as many out there because of the breeds reputation? I dont see too many malamuts doing french ring sports either i will say i have seen a pit bull do a french ring trial on video and it was the most elegant i have witnessed. I think they make the best sch dogs also. once again its more dominated by german shepherd owners to you arent going to get the BEST example of the APBT in that event. Its a total hypothetical situation. comparing malamuts to APBTs..... I think our breed excels at determination it goes hand in hand with combat. Determination overcomes all. malamuts........man. im gonna go cry. How many mals do you got wheezie  are you hiding them from us? does TG breed mals too?


----------



## wheezie (Aug 4, 2006)

malinois home slice lol


----------



## dan'sgrizz (Oct 22, 2008)

oooooooooooo well then dont i look silly LOL yes they do compete heavily in french ring...i think pit bulls are still better. i hate you wheezie i think you should know that LOL!

i have never seen them work to be honest but i cant imagine them being as loving and as driven and well rounded as an APBT or maybe everyone on this forum would have one of those instead.  malinios.... ooo wheezie.


----------



## wheezie (Aug 4, 2006)

the dog your talking about in french ring is probably a dog called capone, i am going to a psa guy right now that has done some decoy work for that dog and he told me its a real nice dog.. then again there are a crap load of real nice malinios that dominate the spor, along with just about any other dog sport or real service work you can think of.


----------



## dan'sgrizz (Oct 22, 2008)

yah the dog on you tube right? i dont know if thats him the one i saw was on a DVD owned by a pit bull trainer who was a lady...she does french ring heavily this dog cleared an 8 ft wall like it was nothing on the DVD so awesome.


----------



## wheezie (Aug 4, 2006)

lol i like mals but my heart is with APBT and there temperment, i look at mals and all i see is a dog.. a machine....


----------

